
Introducing Amazon ECS task placement policies - mwarkentin
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/12/introducing-amazon-ecs-task-placement-policies/
======
olig15
This is sadly too little, too late for us. We started using ECS a while ago,
and required us to write a lot of tooling to get what we needed (custom
placements, etc). Needing to write more code to handle instance connection
draining was the thing that pushed us to migrate our platform to Kubernetes.

ECS was great to get something up and running in a short amount of time, but
compared to something like Kubernetes, it's still quite a way off.

